# Parmeko of Leicester 2013



## MD (Oct 8, 2013)

1927 Private company formed as Partridge & Mee Ltd.
1935 Name changed.
1961 Manufacturing electrical engineers, makers of transformers, transductors, magnetic amplifiers, electronic control gear, electronic equipment and sound reproducing equipment. 600 employees.
Aug 2013 went into administration with the loss of 70 jobs.
Oct 2013 visited while being paid at work 
with only an iPhone as a camera 

Original site 



IMG_8057 by M D Allen, on Flickr
employees 



IMG_8059 by M D Allen, on Flickr
Boardroom 



IMG_8049 by M D Allen, on Flickr
First aid room 



IMG_8052 by M D Allen, on Flickr
Stores ( was air raid shelter) 



IMG_8056 by M D Allen, on Flickr
factory steps



IMG_8071 by M D Allen, on Flickr
Retro




computers by M D Allen, on Flickr
old packaging 



IMG_8073 by M D Allen, on Flickr

more on my flickr


----------



## sj9966 (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, that's in great condition. Even though it's reletively 'fresh' it still has a retro look / feel to it! 

Who is Jamie Dummar amr?


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 9, 2013)

So clean!,great pics.


----------



## MD (Oct 13, 2013)

Clean but very oily 

Cheers


----------



## lonno1973 (Oct 16, 2013)

looks like still power to site, computer photo has a couple of lights on the black boxes to the left


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quite liked it in here, something different seeing something so freshly closed down. Reminded me of a certain other Leicester engineering type place, now long gone.


----------



## fleydog (Oct 20, 2013)

Many thanks for your Essex Police rebuttal, that did make me laugh!


----------



## MD (Oct 20, 2013)

fleydog said:


> Many thanks for your Essex Police rebuttal, that did make me laugh!



eh ? i dont understand you


----------



## Deranged09 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hes talking about urbanx's signature i think...


----------

